# Tư Thế Ngủ Tốt Cho Phụ Nữ Mang Thai



## nguyenlamtgn (20/12/19)

Phụ nữ trong giai đoạn mang thai cần phải chú trọng mọi thứ, từ thức ăn đến tư thế đi lại cũng cần phải cẩn trọng để bảo vệ tốt cho thai nhi trong những giai đoạn đầu. Một trong những điều cũng không kém phần quan trọng đó là tư thế ngủ của mẹ bầu. Tư thế ngủ quyết định giấc ngủ ngon cho các thai phụ trong giai đoạn mang thai, tránh được những nguy hiểm cho sự phát triển của thai nhi.

Khi bụng bầu ngày càng phát triển thì các mẹ cần phải ngủ đúng tư thế để mang lại giấc ngủ ngon và tránh khỏi những cơn nhức mỏi do mang thai, đảm bảo thai nhi phát triển một cách tốt nhất. Để giúp các bà mẹ có giấc ngủ ngon , sau đây Dunlopillovietnam.vn sẽ chia sẽ bài viết Tư thế ngủ tốt cho phụ nữ mang thai và những tư thế cần tránh để giúp cho các bà bầu có thêm thông tin để tự chăm sóc thai nhi một cách tốt nhất.

*1. Tư thế ngủ tốt nhất cho bà bầu*
Trong giai đoạn mang thai, nằm nghiêng là tư thế ngủ tốt nhất. Đặc biệt là ưu tiên nằm nghiêng về bên trái sẽ giúp cải thiện độ lưu thông máu, tim hoạt động dễ dàng hơn, mẹ bầu dễ thở hơn. Khi nằm nghiêng về một bên, sức nặng của thai nhi không đè lên cột sống, cơ lưng và các mạch máu chính, làm giảm tình trạng sưng phù ở mắt cá chân và tay. Em bé trong bụng mẹ cũng cử động được thoải mái.

Ngoài ra, để thoải mái nhất, thai phụ đặt một chiếc gối ôm phía trước chân để gác. Nếu vẫn khó chịu, bầu có thể đặt một chiếc gối mỏng dưới lưng để nâng đỡ cơ thể tốt hơn.

_



_
_Để thoải mái nhất, thai phụ đặt một chiếc gối ôm phía trước chân để gác._​
*2. Tư thế ngủ các bà bầu nên tránh*

*►Nằm ngửa*: Thai phụ không nên nằm ngửa, vì nằm ngửa sẽ làm tăng áp lực xuống phía sau tử cung, trọng lượng của thai nhi sẽ chèn lên cột sống, cơ bắp, ruột, các mạch máu lớn làm giảm lưu thông máu trong cơ thể và lưu thông máu đến thai nhi. Lưu thông máu giảm sẽ ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến việc hấp thụ các chất dinh dưỡng và sự phát triển của bào thai trong bụng. Ngoài ra, việc nằm ngửa khi ngủ có thể gây tác hại đến huyết áp của mẹ, gây chóng mặt, khó thở khi ngủ rất nguy hiểm.





Trọng lượng của thai nhi sẽ chèn lên cột sống, cơ bắp, ruột, các mạch máu khi nằm ngửa

*►Nằm nghiêng bên phải:* Thai nhi thường có xu hướng quay sang bên phải, nếu thai phụ cũng nằm nghiêng sang bên phải thì tử cung của mẹ sẽ nghiêng sang bên phải nhiều hơn gây xoắn mạch máu tử cung.

*►Nằm sấp hoặc gục xuống bàn*: Đặc biệt là người làm văn phòng, khi đi làm nhiều mẹ bầu có thói quen nằm gục xuống bàn để chợp mắt một chút khi mệt mỏi. Tư thế này tưởng chừng như vô hại nhưng thật ra rất nguy hiểm, nó sẽ khiến chức năng hô hấp của phổi bị suy giảm, cơ thể sẽ xảy ra tình trạng thiếu oxy. Vì vậy, các mẹ bầu làm văn phòng, nếu mệt mỏi không nên nằm gục xuống bàn mà hãy tìm một chiếc gối đặt sau ghế để có thể ngả lưng mỗi khi mệt mỏi.

*3. Tư thế ngủ theo từng giai đoạn của thai kỳ*

*►3 tháng đầu thai kỳ*: Bà bầu sẽ có xu hướng buồn ngủ mệt mỏi trong ba tháng đầu mang thai. Các triệu chứng như đau ngực, đầy bụng, táo bón và đi tiểu nhiều sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của bạn. Kể đến những dấu hiệu ốm nghén như chóng mặt, buồn nôn cũng làm cho bà bầu khó khăn hơn khi ngủ hoặc khi ngửi thấy mùi lạ. Vì vậy trong ba tháng đầu thai phụ cần nghỉ ngơi nhiều. Trong giai đoạn này, do thai còn nhỏ và chưa tạo sức ép lên cơ thể mẹ nên mẹ có thể nằm ngửa, nằm nghiêng hay tư thế bất kỳ nào miễn sao có giấc ngủ ngon. Tuy nhiên, vẫn tuyệt đối tránh tư thế nằm sấp.

_



_
_3 tháng đầu thai kỳ_​
*►3 tháng giữa thai kỳ:* Vào giai đoạn này thai nhi bắt đầu to lên nên các mẹ cần chú ý các động tác từ bên ngoài lên bụng của mình. Nằm ngửa ở giai đoạn này không còn là lựa chọn thích hợp cho mẹ. Nằm nghiêng một bên và kê cao chân sẽ giúp mẹ và bé thoải mái và ngủ ngon hơn

_



_
_3 tháng giữa thai kỳ_​*►3 tháng cuối thai kỳ:* Giai đoạn này là giai đoạn khó ngủ nhất với bà bầu. Lúc này, thai nhi trong bụng hay đạp cộng thêm cân nặng tăng và tần suất đi tiểu quá nhiều khiến các bà bầu mất ngủ ban đêm. Có những bà bầu bị nghẹt mũi, chuột rút chân gây đau chân, stress cũng là lý do khiến các bà bầu khó ngủ. Thời điểm này, các bà bầu nên áp dụng tư thế ngủ nghiêng trái vì giai đoạn cuối thai nhi sẽ quay về phía bên phải vì vậy nằm nghiêng trái sẽ giúp giảm áp lực lên dây chằng và tử cung. Nếu thường xuyên bị chuột rút, các mẹ nhớ kê cao chân để giúp máu lưu thông từ chân đến tim tốt hơn.

_



_
_3 tháng cuối thai kỳ_​
Hy vọng với chia sẻ Tư thế ngủ tốt cho phụ nữ mang thai, các mẹ bầu sẽ có thêm nhiều thông tin hữu ích chăm sóc cho bản thân đảm bảo cho sự phát triển toàn vẹn của thai nhi. Chúc các bà mẹ luôn khỏe mạnh và hãy đồng hành cùng Dunlopillovietnam.vn để có nhiều thông tin chăm sóc sức khỏe nhé.


----------

